# GoPro adapter for Ravemen PR1200



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Recently had an inquiry from a rider about converting their PR1200 to GoPro mounting. A minor design change and CNC program tweak to an existing adapter, and here it is...

















At this time I'm not planning to stock these, and will build to order. That will change if demand warrants it. For details, e-mail me from the website in my sig line or send a PM.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> Recently had an inquiry from a rider about converting their PR1200 to GoPro mounting. A minor design change and CNC program tweak to an existing adapter, and here it is...
> 
> View attachment 1208113
> 
> ...


Don't know why I didn't see this thread before but glad to see a GP adapter is now available for the PR-1200. Is is possible to get one in plastic? Not that I want one but just wondering just in case something happens to my stock mount.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> ....Is is possible to get one in plastic?


I can make it from black ABS plastic. Personally I would not recommend plastic for mounting a relatively heavy self-contained light like the PR1200 or similar. I tend to err on the side of robust and reliable though.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2020)

Vancbiker said:


> Recently had an inquiry from a rider about converting their PR1200 to GoPro mounting. A minor design change and CNC program tweak to an existing adapter, and here it is...
> 
> View attachment 1208113
> 
> ...


Are you still making these mounts for the PR1200?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Yes, still making GoPro adapters and mounts for bike lights. The PR1200 to GoPro adapter is a stock item. Send me a PM (Private Message) or use the email link at the bottom of this webpage.......

GoPro adapters and Gopro mounts for bike lights

for ordering information.


----------

